# Gassy McPassy



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

aka, Luc's nickname.

He seems to digest fine, but he farts a fair bit, and they are smelly. 

He is fed either raw or grain-free kibble if I'm being lazy, we're backpacking, or if I have the remains of a bag left after a trip. 

I don't notice a difference in farting raw vs. kibble. 

Just wondering if raw is supposed to reduce gas. Being a more natural diet and all. Could he just be a farty dog? 

(I know this is a weird question but he can really put out some real stinkers)


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

My Doberman was SO GASSY! That dog would clear a room!









Mandalay has had a few nights where my DH and I have looked at eachother and said "Oh Gawd! Was that _you_?"


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

When we got Ike the gas was insane. I'd come home and have to open windows. I noticed a major cut down when he switched to Grain free and I added yogurt and little pumpkin...


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Excessive gas is normally caused by either 1) ingesting too much air while eating and/or 2) an offending ingredient(s) that are irritating the digestive tract and/or 3) too much fat in the diet.

Ingesting too much air could be helped by feeding food more frozen or using a bowl like a brake fast bowl.

Offending ingredients can be harder to identify. Do you notice any difference depending in what foods you are feeding? Maybe instead of mixing proteins try just one protein and see if that produces excessive gas, eliminating one then another and so on. 

If the stools are good then fat probably isn't a problem, unless stool aren't a problem b/c of excessive amounts of bone which could cover up a fat problem if that makes sense.

For my Sasha it was chicken and excessive fat that caused her to have excessive smelly gas. We cut out chicken and reduced overall fat content. She doesn't fart excessively anymore and when she does (hey we all do) it does not smell like it used to. This was great for us b/c she wasn't wanting to hang with us at nights b/c she'd fart, we wouldn't like it, she'd pick up on our attitudes and not wanting to do something we didn't like she would remove herself from the rooms we were in.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

I wonder if it's not air. 

We also get chicken carcasses (left over bits) cheap and they tend to have a fair bit of fat on them. I like him having a higher fat diet since dogs use fat the way humans use carbs, but I'll try to reduce that. 

That said, his stools are fine. Unless it is the bone. Good point. 

And add some yogourt in more regularly. I could be giving it more. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

YaYa (Gidget) and Grimm are on the same RAW diets. They both get plain yogurt added to their meals. YaYa (Gidget) will prance over to someone on the couch, and like a teenage boy, passes gas with little squeaks then stand there wagging her tail, fiercely, as if to fan it away from her.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

If the yogurt or other suggestions don't work, you could try adding probiotics to the food. Helps to keep the flora in the gut healthy and balanced.....

_______________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

Ellie is always farting!! Between her and living with my son and husband there is the constant stench of fart in the air. I'm probably getting brain damage from all the fumes!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Anja1BlueIf the yogurt or other suggestions don't work, you could try adding probiotics to the food. Helps to keep the flora in the gut healthy and balanced.....


Her gas isn't stinky though







I think she just likes making noise







(This is the same dog that doesn't like to lay on the floor - lol.)


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistle YaYa (Gidget) will prance over to someone on the couch, and like a teenage boy, passes gas with little squeaks then stand there wagging her tail, fiercely, as if to fan it away from her.


OMG, that is the funniest thing I have heard in a while! 

To the OP: sometimes probiotics makes a marked improvement with especially gassy dogs... and people! Yogurt obviously has these good bacteria but for some individuals that's not enough and they need a separate supplement.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Both of my dogs have been gas-free since being on raw, they get yogurt in every meal. Problem is now MY alibi is gone.....


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: UConnGSDYogurt obviously has these good bacteria but for some individuals that's not enough and they need a separate supplement.


Hmm, I may try this with Otto. He dumps a good solid load but whesh, his gas is BAD, I'd rather play smell my foot with a 5 year old boy.


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferDBoth of my dogs have been gas-free since being on raw, they get yogurt in every meal. Problem is now MY alibi is gone.....










Thanks, I needed that...


----------

